# Auf WebServer eine Datei schreiben?



## redman (5. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ist es möglich vom Applet aus eine Datei auf den Server zu schreiben?

mfg


----------



## DP (5. Mai 2004)

ja klar ist das möglich!


----------



## redman (5. Mai 2004)

Wie?


----------



## Thanni (5. Mai 2004)

redman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie?


ich würde sagen per ftp habe ich aber noch nie gemacht

gruß thanni


----------



## Donut (5. Mai 2004)

gibts infos zu dem Thema?

ich dachte immer das geht nicht, da ein Applet aufm Client ausgeführt wird.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2004)

Ja, ist schon richtig.
Das Applet darf (wenn es nicht signiert ist) keine Operationen auf Datei- und Verzeichnisebene auf dem lokalen System durch führen. Also z.B nicht lesen, schreiben, löschen oder umbenennen.
Ich habe bisher auch noch nie versucht, mit einem Applet auf den Server (Herkunftsort) zu schreiben. Ich schließe mich da aber prinzipiell der Meinung von Thanni an.


----------



## DP (5. Mai 2004)

das applet kann auf dem server schreiben wie es will. es darf nur nicht auf das client-fs zugreifen.

hier: http://www.webdeveloper.com/java/java_jj_read_write.html

cu


----------

